# box on side of meter can



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Like branch circuit conductors aren't allowed in a meter socket.

Dave


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> I gave an estimate today to change out a 200A service, and noticed that a small box was mounted to the meter can that had a light on it which said "circuit protected". I have never seen one of these before(Of course I just started doing Residential work, did commercial for the last 11 years). The service is fed underground. Any ideas?


Sounds like it could be a surge protection device. Supposed to be energized from a double pole 20 or 30a breaker. I've seen quite a few of these things just bugged into the load side of the main breaker.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

You know, I bet thats exactly what it is, a surge protector.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Like branch circuit conductors aren't allowed in a meter socket.
> 
> Dave


Are they?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> You know, I bet thats exactly what it is, a surge protector.


Me too. Most likely POCO provided.



Absolutetruthz said:


> Are they?


No.


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

In florida (hillsborough county) requires all new services to have lightning arresters tapped into load side of meter.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a new one for me. Is there a meter socket with lugs for this or are the surge protector wires placed with the load wires?

Dave


----------

